# Unable to import RAW photos from iPhone



## Michael Meyer (Feb 25, 2017)

I am having problems importing RAW photos from my iPhone, which are in my iCloud photo library, into Lightroom mobile, I get an error message: "One photo failed to imported".

I have done some experimentation and have found that If I freshly import RAWs from my camera connection kit to my Camera Roll, I am able to import those to Lightroom Mobile.

If I wait a while, my iPhone photos sync to the iCloud photo library and the photo becomes optimized, Lightroom mobile is then unable to perform the import.

Has anyone else experienced similar or have any workarounds?



I have tried to contact Adobe Customer support and got stuck in a chat loop and then they just dropped my chat without a resolution.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 25, 2017)

The workaround is probably to not use iCloud photo library and Lightroom Mobile at the same time. As Lightroom Mobile syncs the photos anyway, there is also no compelling need to do this. Just turn off Photos in the iCloud settings.


----------



## dave_bass5 (Feb 27, 2017)

If your iPhone is set to optimize storage then i believe the images left on your phone are not full res images, only screen previews.
If you click on them in the Photo app first, this should download the full res file and LR should then be able to work with it. 

I doubt Adobe can do anything about this.


----------



## Michael Meyer (Feb 27, 2017)

There is a PhotoSync app that says it supports iCloud Photo Library, it is able to trigger a download of the originals from iCloud.

PhotoSync 3.0 Feature List - www.photosync-app.com
Photos & videos stored in iCloud only are automatically downloaded before transfer.​
I will try to file a bug/enhancement request at Adobe.


Thanks,


----------

